# Pedders on the NASCAR Pace Camaros!



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Pedders is proud to have contributed to the pair of new Camaro SS NASCAR Pace Cars. The Camaro is an awesome vehicle off the showroom floor based on the times recorded running the Nurburgring. A Camaro SS ran the Nürburgring in 8:20. An '09 Corvette ZR1 did it in 7:26.4. It takes a special car to run better times than a Lotus, BMW and Porsche. When GM asked Pedders to deliver a more menacing stance for the Indy 500 and new NASCAR Pace Cars, we delivered a bit more than requested. :angel2

These gorgeous machines run on Pedders Xa 160086 coilovers, Sway Bar Solution B, EP1200 sub-frame and EP6579 radius bush inserts. 









































































*CHEVY RACING AT DARLINGTON RACEWAY -- JEFF CHEW, MARKETING MANAGER, NASCAR, CHEVY RACING*: _"We're looking forward to bringing the all-new Team Chevy Racing Display to Darlington Raceway for the first time. There will be plenty for the entire family, like green-screen photos with their favorite Chevy driver, and the opportunity to learn more about Chevrolet's 2010 lineup of award-winning cars and trucks. Plus, on the track, we will have something new for the fans as Chevy debuts a pair of new Camaro SS custom pace cars."_

Be sure to stop by the Chevy Racing display at a NASCAR event or the Indianapolis 500.


----------



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

We are proud to work with GM on special projects like this.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Too bad I won't see them in action I don't care to watch thoes races. I watch Grand Am, ALMS and V8 Supercars

Does the Camaro and G8 share the same suspension set-up?


----------

